# Any Furry cons in the C.FL area?



## FurryMistress (Aug 8, 2010)

Just wanted to know if there were any Furry cons in the C.FL area?

 I'd like to check one out for myself sometime...


----------



## Willow (Aug 8, 2010)

...C. FL?


----------



## FurryMistress (Aug 8, 2010)

Willow said:


> ...C. FL?




 C.FL = Central Florida


----------



## Willow (Aug 8, 2010)

FurryMistress said:


> C.FL = Central Florida


 Ah. The only con I can think of is Megaplex, but I don't know where in Florida it is.


----------



## russianblue (Aug 8, 2010)

If there are, let me know @w@!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2010)

Short of Megaplex, you might find a furmeet once in a while in Jax. St. Petes might have something though...


----------



## FurryMistress (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks all for the feedback...

 Unfortunately, I'm not exactly close enough to Jax or the Tampa area to go to these meet-ups...  

 I need one somewhere in the Volusia County area...


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2010)

get a job save up and go to FurCon or AC.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 8, 2010)

Willow said:


> Ah. The only con I can think of is Megaplex, but I don't know where in Florida it is.



Orlando.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 8, 2010)

http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html

It seems you have Megaplex (Kissimmee) and Furloween (Orlando.)


----------



## FurryMistress (Aug 8, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> get a job save up and go to FurCon or AC.


 
 I know that first part, obviously but, if you haven't noticed about the economy... it's extremely hard too... Anywho, where is FurCon & AC?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 8, 2010)

Alstor said:


> http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html
> 
> It seems you have Megaplex (Kissimmee) and Furloween (Orlando.)


 
Megaplex is actually Kissimmee? Close enough.

You sure it's Kissimmee and not St. Cloud or Lake Buena Vista?

God, I know less about Florida Suburbs than I thought.


----------



## Dushar (Aug 12, 2010)

its just inside Kissimmee, went that last two years, it was a blast, saddly already past this year.
Furloween I beleave goes on the same time as necro, witch is my home con, so...... yeah


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

Furloween looks pretty fun. Really it's just a giant rave with a few games set up in the back, and a picnic the next day.
It says that MegaPlex has a prudish "PG-13" reputation.
Anyone care to go into more detail?


----------

